# Just Pics I found interesting :D



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just thought i would post something a little i pleasing and fun.

Someone created this pic from a video they saw on Youtube, many of you may know this video.

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/056/3/e/tegu_love_by_culpeo_fox-d3adcnz.jpg

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5mvOpCnvI

I though this was very cute! :blush: (but im not sure its ok for the tegu, is it?)
http://th09.deviantart.net/fs40/PRE/i/2009/053/2/d/Bonsai_Tegu_by_cyberlogicx.jpg

I HAVE TO MAKE ME ONE OF THESE!  (I will post pics when i do)
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/316/5/a/black_and_white_tegu_by_demonicsyco-d32p1qr.jpg


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 4, 2011)

omg that video is incredible!!! and im LOVIN that necklace!


----------



## Reptile_fever (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow not bad nut i loved that video!!LOL


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea me too! I'm going to make me an extreme giant necklace and just for fun maybe even a red!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 4, 2011)

That video was one of the video's that made me want a tegu even more. I want to make a tegu key chain similar to the necklace,too bad i have not a clue how to make one,oh well.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to make mine out of baking clay or porcelain (never used it but im pretty good with finding out how things work) Its going to be an awesome necklace and if it goes succesfully I might make a bigger sculpture


----------

